# as much as i love DIY



## Mouse (Nov 17, 2007)

there are some things you should take to a pro.


----------



## Grace (Nov 17, 2007)

haha like...


----------



## Labea (Nov 17, 2007)

DIY abortions!


----------



## Mouse (Nov 19, 2007)

acutally I could perform a DIY abortion.

but yes, surgery isn't a good idea. either take care of your teeth or have someone with a degree and novicane take care of them when they start to rot out.

massive wounds. some sterile professional stiching is usuall yin order.
major electirical repairs... you'll end up with massive wounds (if you're lucky.)

go on...


----------



## Labea (Nov 19, 2007)

Mouse said:


> acutally I could perform a DIY abortion



 

is a coat hanger really necessary? 

lets see...
i really can't think of anything else life threatening to a serious extent...
what do you think!


----------



## Labea (Nov 20, 2007)

Widerstand said:


> What about making a DIY Condom or homemade birth control pills.



well... that would just be a mistake...


----------



## Lint (Nov 20, 2007)

Widerstand, I think YOUR DIY form of birth control is your stinky bib overalls. That's why I paid for a vasectomy, I smell like a fucking tulip.

VASECTOMY: All juice-no seeds!


----------



## xBarbie In Bondagex (Nov 24, 2007)

yeah, umm, i hate to break this up because it seems like all this has just turned into a joke, and I think its really important to know that DIY abortions and birth control are VERY much possible! I have an article that Ill post on here on just that when I get back to my computer (as opposed to a friends) about how exactly to perform DIY abortions and birth control methods. But in short there are many very effective herbs that can be used to induce a miscarriage or some to simply keep pregnancy from happening, Vitamin C is an incredibly effective "morning after" quick fix (500 mg chew able tablet inserted vaginally for 2 days, immediately afterwards and take a steady supply of about 2000 mg a day in your body, the vitamin C basically makes the environment of your vagina an incredibly unpleasant place for the sperm and they die very quickly) If herbs seem to hippie or make you uncomfortable for whatever reason there is also "menstrual extraction" where a plastic tube is inserted into the cervix that leads to an air tight mason jar with another tube coming out of the same jar leading to a syringe, once the womyn has inserted it they can start the suction at their own pace at the other end and it gently pulls out lining, its totally safe but completely illegal. This was used a bunch by womyns groups in the 60s, who got together and performed underground abortions in their houses, no doctors, no men, no one died. So Ill post the entire article soon, but hopefully that clears up the myths about coat hangers and our dependence on the patriarchal western medical industry!


PS - if you want any more information or want to write for it, Im in process of writing a zine "sexuality from a radical perspective" Hit me up ([email protected]) Much love!


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 26, 2007)

Though thats interesting and good to know and I appreciate the knowledge sharing.



. . .may we now continue to have fun and enjoy life with a few laughs?


----------



## Mouse (Nov 26, 2007)

vitamin c pills in your coochy definitly work. I've done it before. follow up with taking a massive amount orally as well. makes your whole body too toxic for anything to live. think baby=infection; vitamin c = immune booster. infection+C=no baby.

as for the abortion thing.. I haven't had to do one yet but I've read extensively about how to perform herbal abortions. 

nothing is without risk so read read read and have a back up plan.


----------



## xBarbie In Bondagex (Nov 26, 2007)

haha, i love that "Baby = infection" ! No offense to the mothers and fathers of the forum, but damn, well put!


----------



## SquatOrDie (Oct 29, 2011)

xBarbie In Bondagex said:


> yeah, umm, i hate to break this up because it seems like all this has just turned into a joke, and I think its really important to know that DIY abortions and birth control are VERY much possible! I have an article that Ill post on here on just that when I get back to my computer (as opposed to a friends) about how exactly to perform DIY abortions and birth control methods. But in short there are many very effective herbs that can be used to induce a miscarriage or some to simply keep pregnancy from happening, Vitamin C is an incredibly effective "morning after" quick fix (500 mg chew able tablet inserted vaginally for 2 days, immediately afterwards and take a steady supply of about 2000 mg a day in your body, the vitamin C basically makes the environment of your vagina an incredibly unpleasant place for the sperm and they die very quickly) If herbs seem to hippie or make you uncomfortable for whatever reason there is also "menstrual extraction" where a plastic tube is inserted into the cervix that leads to an air tight mason jar with another tube coming out of the same jar leading to a syringe, once the womyn has inserted it they can start the suction at their own pace at the other end and it gently pulls out lining, its totally safe but completely illegal. This was used a bunch by womyns groups in the 60s, who got together and performed underground abortions in their houses, no doctors, no men, no one died. So Ill post the entire article soon, but hopefully that clears up the myths about coat hangers and our dependence on the patriarchal western medical industry!
> 
> PS - if you want any more information or want to write for it, Im in process of writing a zine "sexuality from a radical perspective" Hit me up ([email protected]) Much love!


HOW??? im in a tough situation..i need to know how fast please help


----------

